# SSD



## game22 (May 2, 2014)

Hey guys. Planning to buy an SSD. Have thought of Kingston SSDNow KC380 60GB. I hope I have made a good choice. Please help!


----------



## sameerdatta (May 2, 2014)

Samsung 840


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2014)

Buddy, if you don't tell us the purpose of the SSD, like for installing OS only or some apps too, or just for caching, we can't suggest you. Also do share the Processor and Motherboard name you're having.


----------

